# Milwaukee Paint Sprayer



## cgworks (Mar 17, 2008)

Any one used this sprayer. Pro's ...Cons. Thinking of buying one. Read all the reviews I can find but its not like using one. I like the idea of HVLP.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

just for the heck of it , I googled it and all I got were used stuff online, the service dept for Graco is hard to find out here and I suffer, can't see using that one if it can't even get a decent hit on google. Find one that will service you for parts you could get used to it and then get stuck halfway through a job like I did with the proshot this week. 100 k away to get service but a phone call is about as helpful, fixed it anyhow,by winging it. Discontinued,buyer beware.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought one last year. Taking to the landfill next week. Put maybe at the most 250 gallons of paint and now the pump won't pressurize or prime. You can't replace anything, nor are there parts available. Another great disposable product to add into your bid proposal. Its pretty sad to have to throw the whole thing away for something that should cost $10 to fix.
DON'T waste your money.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh and you have to thin down ceiling paint and some quality primers...it's a wimp with anything thick


----------



## cgworks (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info . I was out at their site and there is a parts breakdown for the sprayer and Milwaukee told me that parts are avail. I have had my handyman business for 19 years and dont want to spend $400 on a sprayer with no replacement parts. I dont do alot of painting but when I do I would like a tool that is not a headache at the job site. Thanks for your input.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

So you can get parts? I'll have to do more research....was pretty frustrated with it the other day.


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Alot of paint stores including SW have rental units that they sell. Can get a good deal on a real good sprayer.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

cgworks said:


> Thanks for the info . I was out at their site and there is a parts breakdown for the sprayer and Milwaukee told me that parts are avail. I have had my handyman business for 19 years and dont want to spend $400 on a sprayer with no replacement parts. I dont do alot of painting but when I do I would like a tool that is not a headache at the job site. Thanks for your input.


 Visit your local pawn shops. Find a reputable brand small pump, and take it to a local pump repair guy to look it over. Most shops have a 24-48 hr return policy. 

Even if it needs a repack or rebuild you can get a decent used pump for around $400.


----------

